# anyone lookin this weekend?



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

anyone have an idea what the water temp is gonna look like this weekend? i know itll still be a little cold and dont wanna waste gas money on the boat so i was probably gonna try my slim chances at the pier. even if i dont see anything, ill still get a little target practice and get to throw the new staal a little


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

salt-life said:


> anyone have an idea what the water temp is gonna look like this weekend? i know itll still be a little cold and dont wanna waste gas money on the boat so i was probably gonna try my slim chances at the pier. even if i dont see anything, ill still get a little target practice and get to throw the new staal a little


 Water temperature is still way off the mark and more cold weather coming in. I would'nt waste time or money.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Water was 61 degrees yesterday off Okaloosa, seems cold to be looking to me!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going to be out there on the county next week anyways, might as well have a rod rigged up.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Might go to Pcola and look. Spring Break is next week, so that will be the prime time for me to go out and look


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I'll be out there getting my accuracy on and looking for pomps


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Go if you want to look for pomps and bluefish. Too cold for cobes.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I looked for Pomps all morning at PBP Sunday morning and the ONLY fish I saw ( and the water was very clear) were 5 black drum around 9:00am. You will be wasting your time until the water heats up at least a little bit.


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

You just about talked me out of going this weekend


----------

